# do somoene have idvises please ?



## Angela (Oct 9, 2018)

Hello, my name is angela, I am 19. Sorry for my poor english, I'm french.

I decide to come talking on this site to found help about some problems of I, if somoene can.

I do suffer from depersonalization, but mostly derealization. Since forever I think, well I don't really know, maybe since my childhood trauma, I suffer from these isues. My childhood since the death of my grandmother witch I considered like my seconde mother, was a particullary difficult part of my life, 8 years old little girl, with a depressed single mom, i've been trough, sexual abused at 10, phisycal and mental violence (not from my mother).

So I crated my own world, my own universe in my head, And since, I don't know what reality is.

I'm better these day in my life, appart derealization issues. Even if i have problems like every one, I have now a "confortable life". But i suffer from derealization, that I forgot that i have freinds, I forgot what my goals are, who I am. If i don't spend time in the present with someon I will forget very quickly that I have a familly, and forget to call them, because they are a dream, every thing is a dream, what is real ? I can be with someone for tow years and a month after I am with someone else, because all my memories is gone, it's just a dream memory like. Even if inside of me I know what reality is. I don't feel it like real, I am disconnected. I am like in another world.

I don't really kniw what to do, some times i feel like a robot. A fiction, a movie. And I can remember this movie of my life, but It's like a fiction, and I can't remember fellings etc.

I don't know, I'm lost somtimes, i don't really know if i have to just live with it or do something.

I am truly gratful that you took time to read my topic, and in return if i can help somoene It would be a pleasur for me to try helping. Thank you.


----------



## MichiganMade (Sep 26, 2018)

Welcome! Have you explored any medicinal or trauma related routes to soothe or analyze these symptoms? Ptsd and anxiety come hand in hand. Emdr or any trauma soothing?


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Bonjour Angela, si tu veux discuter , envoie moi un mp.


----------



## vik.1 (Oct 15, 2018)

I sympathise and am with you! I can relate very well to the loss/lack of memory issue. Ever since ... I've felt adrift, disconnected. The intermitent panic has kept me distracted and my world focus has shifted to encompass a circle that does not include the "external ring" (for me my wife, kids, parents, sister... major guilt). What I mean to say is that your not alone in this, such a weird and unexpected consequence of ... What has helped me the most in this way was to LET THE GUILT GO, the panic remains, but I can deal with this alone if I dont have to deal with the guilt too... The people who know, know and love you regardless, they will take you back when your ready.


----------

